

Oculus Reveals Its New “Crescent Bay” Developer Kit - nikunjk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/20/oculus-connect-announcements/

======
craigmccaskill
This isn't a developer kit. It's a prototype and may or may not be made
available to the public. The techcrunch title was also changed to reflect
this.

------
yeldarb
Anyone have a prediction for when the DK3 will be released?

I'm on the wait list for DK2 but it's still going to be at least another month
before it arrives based on their estimated ship date.

Wondering if I should figure out how to cancel my order and wait for DK3 or
just hold tight with the DK2.

~~~
pkroll
If it follows the timeline of the Crystal Cove prototype, I'd guess... 8
months.

------
ivans__
I hope the headphones are optional/removable. I would much rather use my nice
studio headphones than the no-doubt crappy built-in Occulus ones.

~~~
modeless
They are optional. This was explicitly mentioned in the keynote.

